
Twitter Exploit Warning: How Anyone Can Easily Snatch Your Direct Messages - nreece
http://searchenginewatch.com/3641416?asid=28be184e
======
DanHulton
So... applications that you give your Twitter login information to can then
misuse that information? Colour me surprised. </sarcasm>

Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but it seems like the author's sekrit hack is
forcing people to log in to your wordpress site with their Twitter
information, and then misusing that information. But frankly, I'm not logging
into anything but Twitter with my Twitter information.

------
orenmazor
uh. accessing your account, once you authenticate, is in the API.

